# Autotrail Exhaust



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont know if this a common problem but my exhaust ( the shiny chrome part of it ) is very low and seems to catch on the slightest bump?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Mmmmm! Ours is quite low and dips going into sites and speed humps require nerves of steel, a light accelerater foot and a prayer to the god of vanning! But just have a check to see the bracket is where it should be.


----------

